# Puppy's missing - **HE'S HOME!!**



## maherwoman (Jan 30, 2007)

I just wanted to post something, asking for good vibes and prayers for JAK Rabbitry (Jesse)...

Her big ol&#39; puppy dog, Seth, has been missing since 7pm last night, and they haven&#39;t had one ounce of luck in finding him yet. He&#39;s not the brightest bulb in the bunch, so she&#39;s really worried that he&#39;s gotten lost somewhere or some such.

Can you guys maybe give suggestions on what she can do to find him? She&#39;s already done a ton, but maybe someone will think of something she hasn&#39;t thought of yet?

So, can you send your love her way? She&#39;s been really going through the wringer emotionally over worry for her big ol&#39; Seth...

Thank you, guys...

Rosie*


----------



## Michaela (Jan 30, 2007)

Aww, Jesse, I&#39;m so sorry, I hope you find him!ray:

I know perfectly well what it&#39;s like for a pet to go missing, I don&#39;t know if anyone remembers butour little cat, Mittengot lost in November and we haven&#39;t seen her since. I still cry for her...

All the advice I can give is posters, ring all the local vets, shelters etc. Hopefully somebody will know something


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 30, 2007)

I hope you find him Jesse. Do you have any neighbors? Let everyone around know to keep an eye out for him.

Darn, I really hope you find him unharmed and safe. Poor baby probably did get lost.

Crystal ray:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 30, 2007)

I was out looking for him until midnight last night. I got sick. Erron got sick. Erron never gets sick. Erron was also freezing. HE never gets cold either. He wears a tshirt int his kidn of weather. He was bundled up this time though. 

I cried all night uncontrollably and I keep getting the shakes. I can&#39;t stop shaking. Even just sitting here I bear a close resemblence to the other-business end of arattlesnake. I just want him to come home. I want more than anything to bury my face in his fur and tell him over and over again how much I love him so very very much. 

I still can&#39;t stop bawling. All. Freaking. DAy. Its ridiculous. I&#39;ve never cried so much in my life. Not even when my Uncle Died. Or my grandma, either. Probably because I knew I couldn&#39;t change those things. But It kills me not knowing where he is, if he&#39;s ok, what happened to him, is he hungry? Is he cold? Why hasn&#39;t anyone called me? WHY!? 
I haven&#39;t eaten or slept. It took everything I had to make myself brush my hair, because I know I&#39;d be crying if I skipped a day. 

Seth&#39;s tracks (we&#39;re hoping they were his) led off into the woods and Erron followed them for nearly a mile on foot in the snow. He lost the trail and got too cold and had to come home. Bless him. 

I tried taking our other dog out to see if she could pick something up, but she just peed everywhere and drug me around and it was upsetting that all she could think about was getting laid by a boy doggy. 

I was at Kinkos today at 8AM printing out flyers and I hung them up at every grocery store, supperette, pet store, and feed store I could find. Even the post office. I drove around and put them on people&#39;s mailboxes and I knocked on doors and asked aroudn and handed out flyers and photos but I think because my eyes are so red and my skin and hair are starting to leave my face....people think i&#39;m a drug dealer or something. 

I&#39;m so sick and miserable and I think I have pinkeye or something exploded in that region. Eiher way half my head is swollen and I can&#39;t see out of my left eye and because I automatically hold it closed, the other one kind of closes too and they&#39;re both so sensitive to light I&#39;m easily snow blinded. I drive and walk up and down the streets calling his name but no Seth. 

I call the police station severeal times a day. along with every animal shelter i&#39;ve contacted. I called West pa Hs, Butler Hs, animal friends, beaver co hs, monroeville hs, mckees rocks hs, and like 6 other ones I&#39;d never heard of . 

I really miss my puppy. I just keep hoping he&#39;ll come home but every minute that goes by I worry more and more and more because no one&#39;s turned him in so does that mean he&#39;s outside in teh cold? Who&#39;s feeding him? Its so cold! So cold....

I&#39;m such a wreck. No one can ever possibly understand how much Sethro means to me. I&#39;d sdo anythin to have him back. He&#39;s my whole world. HE helps me feed bunnies and he goe EVERYWHERE with me and he makes people happy. Most of all, me.

Because he&#39;s so beautiful and because he&#39;s such a great great dog....I really really worry soooo much that someone stole him. Someone took him away from me. This is such a living nightmare!!! I&#39;m goign to throw up again...

I&#39;ve never screamed and cried at the same time before. Erron&#39;s a wreck because he doesn&#39;t know what the hey to do with me.I don&#39;t know what to do with me. I feel like i&#39;m dying very very slowly. Go on wikipedia and look up the goat torture. This is worse than that. This is a living hell. I feel neither alive nor dead. If he doesn&#39; come home soon i&#39;m not goign to make it, I can&#39;t.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 31, 2007)

I&#39;d do the following things in addition to what you&#39;ve done..

a. Call the local radio stations in the morning if they have some sort of a call in show for trading things (swap shop or whatever). Ask them to announce about your dog missing.

b. Put an ad in the newspaper.

c. Go to craigslist.com for your area (I hope I have the right addy for the site) and post his photo and an ad for free. 

I know you&#39;re upset about him being out in the cold - I would be too. But two things to remember:

a. With their fur, dogs can sometimes stay warmer than we think. 

and

b. Perhaps some kind-hearted soul has taken him in and is taking care of him? He could be curled up by a nice warm fireplace.....and not out in the cold. Remember - if someone took him in....he wouldn&#39;t be able to get back home right away - but he would be safe.

I&#39;m praying for you and for him. I&#39;ve had pets go missing for several days and then show up again....so keep holding on. 

Peg


----------



## Haley (Jan 31, 2007)

My dad had his cat get loose last winter during a horrible storm. He put up fliers and searched everywhere for him. Turns out a family several miles away had taken him in and they eventually took him to the humane society. So keep up hope.

I would actually go into the humane society and look to be sure. Sometimes they are so busy animals can get lost in the shuffle.

I&#39;ll be praying for Seth&#39;s safe return, and for you ray:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 31, 2007)

I did put an ad inthe pennysaver.
I&#39;l ltry craigslist, thanks

He had two forms of identification on him. So if someone found him, why have they not called me? whyyyyyy *sob* I called immediately when I found a lost dog. His owners hadn&#39;t known he was missing.

I guess I could try to find some radio thingiets o call, i&#39;m not sure where to begin that search

thanks for the info


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 31, 2007)

Actually go in to your animals services or humane society. They may not know all of the dogs that are in or descriptions may be wrong. and go in every few days.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes, ERron and I are going aroudn to look in all the shelters and put up flyers there tomarrow.


----------



## ahri22 (Jan 31, 2007)

I so hope you find your Seth!! I know how terrible it is to have a lost animal, and not knowing where they are or what&#39;s happening to them just kills you.

It must be especially hard in the cold weather, wondering whether your puppy&#39;s warm and safe!

My beloved bunny passed away on the weekend, completely unexpectedly and I know how it feels to just cry and cry until you are sick!!!

I will keep you and your Seth in my thoughts, and pray for a good outcome.

Hugs
Fiona


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jan 31, 2007)

Sending thoughts your way...I hope you find him!!! 

Sharon


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the support, and i&#39;m sorry for your loss.

I jsut can&#39;t think of Seth being....not alive...somewhere.... without me...cold...

My poor big dumb puppy....

Still, no one has called me. One lady called earlier to say she might have seen Seth, but it wsa before he was missing. 

Its killing me being so in the dark with so many possibilities and none of them happy thoughts.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank...you... *sniffle*...


----------



## Butterfinger (Jan 31, 2007)

I&#39;ll be keeping you in my thoughts too :hug2:
One of my friends found a dog just about a week and a half ago, and she was wandering around in the snow as well (At twelve years old!), and she&#39;d been missing since the seventh. I saw a flyer outside my school and immediately called my friend and they got her back to her owners that day. 
So maybe try around your local schools as well?
Here&#39;s hoping you find him as soon as possible ray:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh no! I will be praying for you.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 31, 2007)

yeah my old Elementary school is right down the street from me...its since been converted into a church/christian school so i&#39;m hoping to find some good hearted people there who will take home some flyers and hang them up in the rooms and at the churchy part. 

The story about the 12 year old dog was very helpful. Seth is only a little over a year old and has an undercoat like nobody&#39;s buisness. The groomer wanted $40 just to bath him because of it. I said no i&#39;ll buy soem suave and do it m&#39;self. geez.

I keep having dreams that he&#39;s come home...and then the phone wake me and I rush to it and its another one of mum&#39;s friends asking &#39;&#39;did you find him yet?&#39;&#39; 
I tell them no and I don&#39;t knw where he is...but what I really want to say is:

"No, when I find him i&#39;ll set off fireworks. You think if I knew where he was that may have helped me just a little bit!? You&#39;re tying up my phone line! "

I&#39;ve always thought it might be a good idea to get my lips pierced togehter. My mouf can get me in troubles.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 31, 2007)

*hugs*

I am here if you need to talk.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 31, 2007)

Today Erron and I printed out more flyers. And walked around the neighborhood handing out flyers and talking to people. I was outside for over 2.5 hours, until 7:30 at night. I handed out every flyer and called it a day. 

My Grammy called and got my info, and posted an ad in the Times. Bless her. 

I gave flyers to my sister&#39;s school bus driver. 

I caleld the police and all the humane societies 2-3 more times throughout the day. 

I emailed Ellend Degeneres asking for help. It may be a long shot, but she&#39;s a ery kidn woman who loves animals and helping people....I figured it&#39;s worth a shot, and i&#39;m running out of ideas. 

I emailed 4-5 local news/radio shows in the area with Seth&#39;s info askign if they&#39;d make an announcement. 


Tomarrow: 

My mum&#39;s friend, who volunteers at the humane society, is goign to pick up some flyers and distribute and check for Seth.

Mum and I are goign to some local sheleters to look for my boy

Printing 100 flyers this time. 

Talkign to more people

Call my vet and let them know Seth is missing, maybe I can fax them a flyer to hang up since it&#39;s a bit of a drive out there. Seth&#39;s rabies vaccintion tag clearly says MOBILE VET - DARLINGTON PA - phone number. 

He also has a little bone name tag with my info on it, but in the event he loses one. 

hoping/waiting. 




Look at my sweet boy&#39;s face...stickin&#39; his tongue out at me.... this is my desktop picture, Its so sad to see him on my computer so happy and at home...and to know he&#39;s not.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 31, 2007)

:bunnydance:hugs:bunnydance:

I am off for the night. I am on 7am go ahead and IM tomorrow if you still need to talk. Shoot may be back later.


----------



## pamnock (Jan 31, 2007)

Jesse,

I hope tomorrow brings good news.

Keeping you guys in my thoughts . . .

Pam


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Feb 1, 2007)

I hope you find him!!! Does he have a microchip implanted? If he does, you should give the number to all the vets in the area. You and Seth are in my thoughts.

Sharon


----------



## Butterfinger (Feb 1, 2007)

Glad to know my story about the lost dog helped 
I really do hope you find him soon; you&#39;re trying very hard and it would be heartbreaking if it didn&#39;t work... I&#39;m sure you&#39;ll find him, though. With all the steps you&#39;re taking, it seems like if anyone found him, they would recognize him on sight from all the flyers and information. I&#39;m sure he&#39;s probably off chillin&#39; in a park somewhere having a good time until someone finds him  
Best of luck on your search! He can&#39;t be off playing hide and seek forever! 
:hug1


----------



## Bassetluv (Feb 1, 2007)

I&#39;ll be saying prayers that your Seth is returned to you safe and sound, Jesse. Afraid I don&#39;t have any suggestions besides what everyone else has already given, but know that you&#39;re in my thoughts. And I don&#39;t know if this will help, but I had a dog go missing for 4 days when I was young...we all had just about given up hope of ever finding him, as Charlie used to never wander very far...but on the 4th day he showed up, a bit hungry and thirsty, but none the worse for wear. Turned out he had gotten himself locked in a neighbor&#39;s garage, and someone finally discovered he was there when they heard him barking. 

I also found a cat in my friend&#39;s backyard once, again back when I was a teen. It wasn&#39;t unusual to see stray cats wandering about, but for some reason this guy caught my eye...he looked thin and had a definite hint of &#39;lost&#39; about him. So I caught him and called the phone number on his ID tag (fortunately he had been wearing a collar), and when the man on the other end answered, at first he thought I was someone playing a joke. As it turned out, the man and his family had moved into the area some three months before - they were a couple of blocks from my house - and the day they moved in their cat had panicked, dashed outdoors when the movers left the door open, and ran away. He had been missing for 3 months, but was returned to his family safe and sound that evening.

Please don&#39;t give up hope...and my thoughts and prayers are with you and Erron. 

:hug2:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 1, 2007)

Thank you all so much, this is my third night without my boy. I miss his love. And his stink (yes he smelled) and I miss his kicking me inteh back all night I miss having him around for any comfort I ever needed. And when I need him most he&#39;s not here. ITs so so hard. 

The stories give me hope. 
My grammy called me today and said she thought too, that someone stole him. That doesn&#39;t help. I came back on teh computer because i&#39;m jsut crying and shaking so uncontrollably...I just can&#39;t possibly sleep right now. 

I&#39;ll be elaving for convention on Friday, as planned. I considered not going but ther&#39;es al ot of people expecting me there. And my friend Tracey won&#39;t be ablet o go unless I go, as she is driving up by herself and her mum doesn&#39;t want her to be alone. Erron will be staying home to take care of the bunnies and keep an eye out for Seth. I&#39;ll be taking all the numbers with me and doing my share of calling.

My daddy madea big sign about Seth and put his picture on it in the front yard, so people know where to return him to. 

When I went door to door today, I never realized how many people have dogs. about 80% of the houses I visited had dogs. So I think a lot of people could sympathize with me.

Its funny how i&#39;ve tried talkign to my friends, and most of them are like &#39;&#39; well sorry I hope you find him, he&#39;ll come back&#39;&#39; and thats that. That was all online too, I would have thought someoen would have cared to call, but its no big deal I guess, It doesn&#39;t bother me that much. Though after my friend had her baby I called her every day and sent her texts throughout the day to check on her. 

I hope somebody finds my boy soon. 

Thank you for all your thoughts and prayers, they help. ITs kinda sad, but I really do appreciate it that you guys have ben more helpful and supportive than the friends I have around here. 

Standby for baby pictures...


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 1, 2007)

No, Seth doesn&#39;t have a microchip. But i&#39;m getting his arse one the second he comes back!! And when I finally decide to have him neutered, i&#39; m getting him tattooed, also.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh, Sweetie...I hope you don&#39;t think we don&#39;t care...we care SO MUCH and are with you through this whole thing. 

It&#39;s so aweful to lose your best friend, especially when that best friend is of the furry type. You wish you could do something to find him, wish he knew how to call home...it&#39;s so scary not knowing where he is...or how he&#39;s doing.

I really hope it&#39;s not that someone stole him...and I really hope he returns home soon. I mentioned Seth to my husband last night...that I was hoping the next time I heard from you, it would be to hear that your baby was back home.

I hope I hear that word soon...you have my love and prayers, Sweetheart. 

Hugs and love,

Rosie*


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 1, 2007)

Jesse, I know he&#39;s just waiting for you to find him!:?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 1, 2007)

I wish that I was as all-knowing as you.
:cry4::cry3:bawl::nope:<WBR>:bigtears:

Its one more night not knowing where he is, why he can&#39;t come home, who has him, if he&#39;s safe, if he&#39;s warm, if he&#39;s fed. 

I&#39;d give anything for that knowledge. 

Its 4AM. And I know nothing.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey I am on. Feel free to reach me on AIM again.


----------



## grumpybabies (Feb 1, 2007)

I&#39;m so sorry to hear about seth he is such a gorgeous boy, i don&#39;t think anyone has suggested this yet, but if at worse case someone has stolen him, maybe look on the net for ads of dogs like him for sale in your area and just tell as many friends to pass the word around in case someone is trying to sell him privately for cash, and if you do see ads for a similar dog do not say you lost one like him just say you think it is cute so you can get to see the dogs and you will know if it is him


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah, I&#39;ve been doing that. I&#39;ll be checkin the pennsysaver for dogsf or sale or found ogs, and the paper. I&#39;ve fearedt his also. 

I&#39;ve been telling EVERYBODY. I&#39;ve sent out bulletins to my friends, even people I hardly talk to or that don&#39;t live very close. 

Erron&#39;s printing up another 100 flyers on his way home from work and my friend Daphne is putting one up the the community college and at the humane society. 

I&#39;m running out of ideas. ITs just hard to bleive i&#39;ve really done EVERYTHING...


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 1, 2007)

Ya know...I totally forgot! My sister&#39;s dog, Daisy, was stolen when she was just a tiny puppy. The idiots thought she was a Pitbull (she was a BOXER...like I said, Idiots). When they realized that (a) she wasn&#39;t a pitbull, and (b) she didn&#39;t have a mean bone in her body (to train as a guard dog), they just let her go. 

She was gone for about two weeks...and those two weeks were he-double-hockeysticks for my family, let me tell you. We&#39;d all fallen head-over-heels for her already, and my sister had only had her for a few months.

Two weeks went by, and they had put posters up all over the place (but not even HALF the places you have), and someone called saying they thought that the puppy was possibly wandering around a Taco Bell nearby. 

So, they went there, and low-and-behold...there was little Daisy, trying to find food...dirty and hungry, but otherwise totally okay!!

So, Sweetie...there is hope, believe me. If Seth was indeed stolen, maybe they thought him to be a full-blooded wolfdog breed (the names are escaping me right at the moment), or some such. And, once they realize he&#39;s not, maybe they&#39;ll let him go, and, like in my sister&#39;s case, someone&#39;ll see him (as you&#39;ve got the word out to everyone right now) and give you a call.

I have hope for you and Seth...I&#39;m certain your baby boy will come back to your loving arms. You can&#39;t love someone that much, and not see them again...I don&#39;t see how all your time and energy trying to find him could come to that end.

You will have my love and prayers until you find him...and beyond, Hun. 

Hugs and love,

Rosie*


----------



## pamnock (Feb 1, 2007)

Any new news? I&#39;ve been checking here all day hoping to hear that he&#39;s home safe.

Pam


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for all your support...

Still no Seth. No one phone call. When my sister gets off the bus, she always says one of her friends saw Seth. But they never say when and they never call, and its hard tot ake the word of a 6 year old. But the one girl said she saw him on he road which is right by me and I planned on putting up flyers there anyways so I did. Ip ut up flyers everywhere
my dad and mum and I have talked to anyone walking a dog. EVeryone&#39;s been really nice...I hope. 

We printed out another 100 flyers today and i&#39;m going out soon door to door again. Everyone here has been real supportive and offering to help. I reallt hope my boy comes home. 

I checked the pennysave to see if anyone is selling a dog, there was a husky-lab mix but it was free so I don&#39;t think thats him. besides, he went missing late monday night, the earliest someoen could have placed an ad would be the following mornign and it still wouldn&#39;t be placed until NEXT wednesday. 

I placed an ad in pennysave, craigslist, and the BC times. I was going to check on craisglist for dogs for sale but it says you&#39;re not allowed to advertise animsls on there. I dunno. I&#39;ll check again. 

I called every vet in the area and faxed them a flyer and told them Seth may have been stolen, so to keep an eye out for people bringing in dogs that look like him.

I can&#39;t believe....I haven&#39;t gotten ONE...phonecall....

With all that i&#39;ve done...and all the people that are helping me...and all the flyers i&#39;ve distributed....why can&#39;t I find him? 

I emailed like 5 radio/news statiosn yesterday with Seth&#39;s picture and description, date missing, blah blah blah. 

Nothing. 

I really think they shoul start microchipping dogs with GPS


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Feb 1, 2007)

I keep thinking about him all day and I get a little hope when I come on and see you posted here. Then it doesn&#39;t say what I want it to say. SETH, JUST COME HOME!

Sharon


----------



## Pipp (Feb 1, 2007)

Jesse, you&#39;re doing an awesome job. Even if he was stolen or somebody found him and is only half-heartedly looking for his owner, you&#39;re putting enough pressure on them that they will have to give him up eventually, so all that&#39;s left to do is to keep doing what you&#39;re doing. 

All I can suggest is to expand your area of coverage -- sending flyers and info sheets to petstores,vets, shelters,police stations, etc,right across the state.He&#39;s a unique enough looking dog thatnobody will even think they&#39;ll be able to keep him without being recognized. 

And don&#39;t take shelters and animal control outfits at their word. I&#39;m constantly reading about people looking for their pets and didn&#39;t connect because of miscommunications and the like. Ijust read one aboutpeople visiting a shelter lookingfor their cat, who turned out to be in a back room they didn&#39;t have access to. 

I&#39;m sure you&#39;ll find him.:hug:



sas


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 2, 2007)

She found him! He was found four miles away. She can give details later. I just wanted to let people know he is home.


----------



## mambo101 (Feb 2, 2007)

That&#39;s great! I know she was planning on going to the PA State Rabbit Convention this weekend and it would not have been much fun having to worry about a lost dog all weekend.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 2, 2007)

She is very happy. I was talking to her on an off all day.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 2, 2007)

Hearing this has made my day!!!

That&#39;s such wonderful news. I&#39;m so happy for Jesse and for Seth. 

Laura


----------



## binkies (Feb 2, 2007)

WONDERFUL! I can&#39;t imagine the relief and happy emotions going through her right now! Horray!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 2, 2007)

I posted this last night as soon as I got home...I wanted to let everyone know! I&#39;m sorry for worrying you oen more day!

Anyways I posted it and Then Alicia tells me no one knew...??? And I was like doulbe ewe tee eff.... and my post is gone.

But Seth was int he next county over 4 miles away, I was outside around 7:00 *it was darker than the inside of a dog). And I was miserable and wet from trudging through the snow and Iw as crying going door to door handing out flyers, talkign to people, I just wanted my dog. And after I speak to one lady I was leaving her driveway and I get a phone call:

"Yeah....uhh.....do you have a dog named Seth?"
"YESS!!!!!!"
"OK well I have him, he&#39;s here in my garage."
"AAAAHHHHHH!!!!!"

There was a little more conversation but that&#39;st he gist of it. I cried and I called Erron (who had started walking back to teh car) and I told hi mand I called mum and the three of us drove out to this guys&#39; house and we pulled in his driveway and we just stoppedthe vehicles and the big garage doors opened...

And out comes Seth with the guy walking him on a lease and Seth sees me and runs over to me and when he gets ot my feet he just...collpased. And he cried and cried and cried, more than ny of us. 

He hopped right int he car and I sat with him the whole way home and he just passed out. He was soooo tired. He just laid his head in my arms and was out. He did keep crying though for 4 minutes or so. My poor poor boy.

Seth is so skinny, he&#39;s even started to lose weight on his head, which is the last place a dog looses fat. His pads look ok but I think his feet are sore. He ate and ate and ate when he got home but I tried to only give hi ma little at a time. Even though he hadn&#39;t eaten in 4 days, he was still my Sethro....eating all slow and stuff. 

He spent the night with Erron and I, and we cradled him and hugged him all night. Erron ran out to Petsmart and bought Seth 2 big bones. 

I&#39;m making him a vet appointment today to check him out and he also has a small rash on the bridge of his nose....I don&#39;t think its frostbite but be may have been nosing through trash or somethin&#39;. either way its vet time. 

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers, i&#39;ll keep you posted on his health. 

love
-JAK and Seth


----------



## JimD (Feb 2, 2007)

I LOVE HAPPY ENDINGS!!!!!:happydance


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh my gosh...I saw that there were more posts on this thread...and was so scared to open it and cry once more at your baby not being home!!

I&#39;m sooooo happy it&#39;s the opposite!! 

*Welcome home, big puppy boy!!!! We love you so much, and were rootin&#39; for you this whole entire time! You were on everybody&#39;s minds, and hearts...there&#39;s no way you wouldn&#39;t have found your way home with all this love! You&#39;re such a GOOD BOY!!!*:kiss:
*
*And you be sure he knows I said so, too...what a good boy to find someone and for that someone to have called you. I&#39;m so happy he&#39;s back home, and going to get dr&#39;s care like he needs, and that everything turned out wonderful!!
:yes:

Now THIS is a happy day...
:happyday:

You keep us posed on how your baby&#39;s doing, ok? We love you guys!!

Love and hugs,

Rosie*


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 2, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> Seth sees me and runs over to me and when he gets ot my feet he just...collpased. And he cried and cried and cried, more than any of us.


 Aww, that is so sweet. It brought tears to my eyes. 

I&#39;m soooooo happy for you! 

:elephant::colors::bunnydance:


----------



## Spring (Feb 2, 2007)

Poor baby! I&#39;m so glad he&#39;s home! I cannot even imagine the relief you are feeling now that your baby boy is home again!

Should we add resolved or something to the title of this thread?  I&#39;m so happy he&#39;s home!

:happydance


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 2, 2007)

Good idea, Spring...I&#39;ll go ahead and do that.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 2, 2007)

Thank you all so much. Seth says &#39;&#39;*snore*&#39;&#39;. 
I&#39;ll be in Lebanon for convention this weekend, Erron and Daddy will be taking care of Goofball. He only sleeps all day now so its not that hard, and Erron will cuddle him all ngiht for me.

He has a vet appointmetn int he morning, so i&#39;ll post about that on Sunday when I get home.

Puppy love to all

-JAK


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 2, 2007)

Wonderful!!

Have a safe trip there and back! Hope all goes well!

Can&#39;t wait to hear more about your boy when you get home. 

Rosie*


----------



## ahri22 (Feb 2, 2007)

I am so glad to hear you&#39;ve found him!!! It will be so much easier for you to go away to the convention knowing he&#39;s home safe and sound  (but hard to leave him I imagine!!)

I have kept you and Seth in my thoughts these past few days, and I am so relieved you had a happy ending 

Fiona


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 2, 2007)

I&#39;m so glad you got him back! YIPPEE!

Peg


----------



## Butterfinger (Feb 2, 2007)

How wonderful that he&#39;s finally home! We all knew he was out there! :bunnydance:
Welcome home, Seth~! Now go an giveyour mommy lots of kisses for worrying herself sick about you!


----------



## Bassetluv (Feb 3, 2007)

:hug:
:hearts:hearts

:inlove:


----------



## cheryl (Feb 3, 2007)

That's Awesome!!

cheryl


----------

